# Kayak Copies - Spot the difference...



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there anything on this planet that the Chinese aren't going to imitate and flog off to us for a cheaper price?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Human rights


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Dropped into our local BCF today and saw the Malibu Stealth 9 in the flesh for first time, good looking yak.
Believe the Malibu Stealth 9 is the new model replacing the Malibu Mini X
Mini X was priced at $899, Stealth 9 at $999

Sales guy at BCF told me many months back (before Stealth 9 was released) that BCF would be getting their Mini X's from China

Love me lil Mini X, a great yak for a quick trip out at short notice, but also likes me great Moken barge for a solid trip out.

kp


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

One is a nicer colour.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Is the colour difference due to leaving out the UV protection in the plastic. It happened with Chinese crash helmets causing many deaths.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Given China's track record of cutting corners in product safety, I think you might want to avoid purchasing a cheap knock-off like that. It would probably sink the first time out AND give you a bit of lead poisoning. :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

mingle said:


> I strongly suspect that they come from the same factory, if not the same molds!


I think that all Malibu kayaks are made at their plant in Southern California. If that one is half the price of a Malibu Mini-X, it is probably just a cheap copy.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

There are some subtle differences with the shape.....not an EXACT copy.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Similiar but not the same. Quite a few differences on internal mouldings and scupper holes etc.
Happy to use a chealper alternative in the flat water but not sure I'd be trusting it with a surf launch?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

koich said:


> Human rights


Where's the "Like" button? 

As for the cheap copy, I wouldn't touch it. Lack of UV inhibitors, almost certain lack of any quality and just as likely lack of a decent warranty would be enough to make me pass.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

neale said:


> Is there anything on this planet that the Chinese aren't going to imitate and flog off to us for a cheaper price?


Having worked extensively in China over the last four years I can say I agree.

Reverse engineering, copying etc is simply a way of life. It's intrinsic in their society - it's a national pastime, and is learned at an early age as the way to get on in life. You want to know something, you find it and copy it. You find a good idea, you copy it. Free thinking and creativity is actively discouraged in most facets of their daily life. China may be the world's factory but almost everything is designed offshore, and then simply churned out there.

If anyone's interested in Chinese production, check out a movie called "Manufactured Landscapes". It's pretty thought provoking.


----------



## gmac05 (Jun 22, 2011)

Malibu Kayaks are definitely made in California so the Chinese one above won't be from one of their moulds. BCF aren't getting Mini-X kayaks or Mini-X knock offs from China, their's all come from L.A. They have a couple of Chinese yaks but they look nothing like Malibu.

As for the Stealth 9 (my next kayak purchase i think ), it won't replace the Mini-X Recreational model (the one with 2 rod holders) as there is quite a big price difference. But it may replace the Mini-X Fish & Dive model (the one with 4 rod holders and an extra hatch) as there is only $100 difference. I think the jury is out on that though. Most likely we will see all 3 Mini-X kayaks sold for some time yet...

Cheers
G


----------



## Benzo (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW, it does look a bit different, might be ok for a rec paddler but it is wide like a mini X so wont be fast, and experience indicates that anything plastic and cheap from China might not be value, and by that i mean fading, discolouring, warping etc. :roll: I personally would go for quality over cheap, however Malibu yaks are a bit exy considering what they are (I bought my mini X for $469 at BCF, discounted because it was yellow, go figure). The yak i love best is a Jackson Coosa (this will vary for tastes and desired fitout, in my case a good allrounder) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-1nq7m9 ... re=related
These retail for $1395 which is an awesome price for what it is, and has some really cool features, I have already ordered one!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow Benzo

Those Coosa are a cool looking kayak, are these available in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## Boosh (Jan 17, 2011)

That coosa looks quite neat. I guess the copies are already in production...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

DGax65 said:


> Given China's track record of cutting corners in product safety, I think you might want to avoid purchasing a cheap knock-off like that. It would probably sink the first time out AND give you a bit of lead poisoning. :lol:


Between us, there's little real-world difference between brands and models of sit-in and SOT kayaks, and many kayak manufacturers have the moulds for their kayaks as well as the kayaks themselves produced in China by the same people who later offer their own, very similar models.
Cheap doesn't necessarily mean bad in this case, unless one is willing to pay more for the brand name. 
The Chinese certainly didn't invent cutting corners on safety and quality, and I think it's a bit unfair to trash a whole country like that, especially since the Chinese also make a lot of good stuff that we all enjoy buying at cheap prices.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

occy said:


> Have to agree with Melafon, because from my experience some of the stuff coming out of China these days is first rate. Some of the better known brands (the Moken comes to mind) are already being made there, and they aren't having any quality issues at all. In fact they are so confident they are even charging the same prices for them, so go figure.


Believe the Moken is made in Thailand (well my one was) Its a Kiwi design tho 

kp


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Also, big manufacturers sometimes have more than one brand, in order to cover the market more effectively with products at different price points, and through different distribution channels. 
They'll offer a certain brand at higher prices, invest in promoting it through advertising and aggressive PR, and distribute it through specialty stores.
At the same time, they'll offer the non-hyped brands at much lower price points, and distribute the products through cheaper chain stores.

It doesn't necessarily mean that the hyped, more expensive brands are much better than the less "branded" ones. It's just a marketing strategy that makes it possible for the manufacturer to increase sales and maximize profit.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

BTW, I wouldn't be so sure that Malibu manufacture on site in California from design to finished product. It's almost impossible go past the Chinese for cost and it would not surprise me if a whole lot of what consitutes a Malibu kayak gets made in china and assembled in California.

Not that there's anything wrong with that. Chinese gotta eat too. Made in the USA doesn't necessarily mean quality product, just the same as made in China doesn't always mean cheap crap.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Bertros said:


> mingle said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't touch another Whirlpool product with someone else's barge-pole!
> ...


Putting someone elses barge pole in a whirlpool is my idea of a good night out.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

in this world we have got 3 kinds of people, the greedy, the ohnest, and the underestermater. its got nothing to do with higher price means better quility. its a perfict example that if an aussie wants it, they will pay for it, no matter what. 
One of my pomy mates, often tells me that they dont pay that much for same product in the uk. in cronulla the same tools are double the price for the same brand and tools that are in a shop, thats out liverpool in the western suburbs of sydney. there is a tip in cronulla that does conrete (recyling), it cost $176 a ute load. thats recycling, meaning they sell it for supplies. a tip out kemps creek is a flat rate of $10 a ute load


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

salticrak said:


> Remember when the Japanese copied everything? They make a pretty tough ute these days,anyone for a reel made and assembled in Japan now will not thank you at the price of the things.


also to with japan is the equivilent quility cars that mach mercs and bmw, but atleast with the jap cars you dont need a specialist and $2000 to fix it. you only need your basic machanic from down the road


----------

